# Clear polish for men



## bartek (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm a straight male who wears clear nail Polish. I was wondering how visible it really is to others? Is it really noticeable? Or would a matte nude be less noticeable?


----------



## Monika1 (Nov 17, 2014)

bartek said:


> I'm a straight male who wears clear nail Polish. I was wondering how visible it really is to others? Is it really noticeable? Or would a matte nude be less noticeable?


I have to say I'm generally not all that observant of men's nails. I'll see if they're super dirty, and that would deter me, but otherwise, I'm usually looking at a person's face so much more than I ever look at their hands. In a longer interaction or meeting, I will start to notice more things; you just have the time to start picking up other features. Then, I think most of the time I might equate well-groomed men's nails that are a bit glossy with buffing unless they were super shiny (as might build up with more coats of a clear polish, or especially with a thicker quick-dry top coat). Shinier nails are also characteristic of well-moisturized hands.

There is matte clear top coat. A matte top coat actually might be more noticeable (where/if this is of any concern or interest) than a coat of clear polish as it gives not a buffed effect, but a bit of the appearance that the nails are evenly scuffed/sanded with a rougher file. I think the matte look is less typical of a natural un-polished nail than a slight shine would be. However, matte finish is quite popular, as it is a way to avoid a 'shiny' finish. I've noticed that there are some products out there that are deliberately somewhere in between the full-on shine of a typical clear polish and the 'scuffed' matte finish of a matte top coat. One is Orly Nails for Males (http://www.folica.com/reviews/spa-and-body/nail-treatments/orly-nails-for-males). &lt; This link has a few reviews too. It is apparently not matte and does have some 'natural shine' but is not super glossy. This blog article has some photos and a review of the product: http://www.pamperedprince.co.uk/2013/03/orly-nails-for-males.html. If I took a few moments to look at those nails during a conversation, I'd notice they were tidy. It certainly minimizes the rougher ridgy look that is more apparent pre-polish.

In terms of matte nudes, I feel this is the most obvious of the above three (or four, if you separate out the mid shiny/matte) options. A nude polish will cover the white 'moon' of the nail as well as the white tip of the nail when it is a bit longer (often referred to as 'visible nail line' or vnl on threads here and in blogs). Because these are hidden, a nude polish is more obvious than either the clear or matte polish. This article shows the matte and shiny nude options: http://beauty.bgfashion.net/article/8077/26/Nail-polish-trends-for-Fall-Winter-2013-2014.

There is also the option of the 'sheer' polish, which will have just a little bit of pigment, but still shows the visible nail line. These more translucent options are often used in French manicures and by people who like a natural look. The colour pigment can be used to counter yellowing of the nail (choose a slight pink or purple; occasionally peach can also work) or better match a certain complexion and reduce a very obvious vnl, if desired, in a natural look. A sheer polish can be topped with a clear shiny or matte top coat.

I'll make a note that vnl is sometimes vilified by hard-core opaque polish wearers. There is obviously absolutely nothing wrong with having the white tip of your nail and the moon at the base of the cuticle visible when you are interested in a natural look. It is entirely normal in the classic French manicure, and for manicures with a sheer polish. But when a person is looking for a good 'thick' opaque red polish for a neatly-painted red nail manicure, for example, they do not want the white of the nail to show through, so vnl is bad. It would mean more coats of polish are needed to finish the manicure. On the other hand, for a natural look, you'd be looking for polishes that show vnl, are sheer, translucent, transparent, or require four or more coats for opacity (where you would use only one or two, optionally more if they are quite translucent). Also, keep an eye out for polishes that are not 'streaky'. A streaky polish does not apply evenly to the nail, and would be more obvious because the finish would be uneven. It might require many coats to start looking even, at which point it could become quite opaque, and therefore less natural-looking.

I don't have many good examples of this, but here is one slightly sheer polish (notice the moon by the base of the cuticle barely shows; but I also used at least three coats) versus a completely opaque one:






I hope this helps and you get a bit more input from others on this!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2014)

There are matte top coats if you feel that a normal top coat or clear polish is too shiny.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Nov 17, 2014)

Lou Reed started wearing black polish way back in the 60s, so I've never known any issue about  men wearing nail polish. Do what makes you happy!


----------



## Parasoul (Nov 20, 2014)

Clear polish is a scam! Dress it up and use some color! ;P

Recently I've started to get manicures without polish. Just a buff and shine. I have to say that there is a noticeable difference. My nails feel smoother and look glossy. My usual bartender at my local bar noticed immediately and it struck a pretty nice conversation about this hobby of mine.

Same thing with complete strangers while ordering food. Women are typically pretty good at spotting these things and for the most part they all give pretty nice compliments about how it's nice to see a man so well groomed. Also jealousy of my nail beds but that's something else entirely. Haha.

Just go for it. Be a man and let those nails shine brighter than the sun!!


----------



## GlitterGoth (Nov 24, 2014)

Kristine Walker said:


> Lou Reed started wearing black polish way back in the 60s, so I've never known any issue about  men wearing nail polish. Do what makes you happy!


I'm going to agree with this! Maybe not go all the way up to black, but stick to a clear top coat if that's what works for you.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Seriously, it's nice to know there are men who take care of themselves, in my line of work, (I work in a café,) I see men who come into eat who know not of either nail brushes nor fungal nail treatments and I feel squicky if I have to touch their hands.


----------

